# النقد التاريخى للمسيحية : هل يسوع إبن بانديرا؟ هل هو إبن جندي روماني؟ هل هو إبن زنى؟



## سرجيوُس (13 مايو 2014)

* ابن بانديرا *


*[FONT=&quot]كثيراً ما يذكر اليهود المسيح باسم ( ابن بانديرا ) فمن هو هذا الـ "بانديرا" ؟؟*
*[FONT=&quot]أدعى  بعض اليهود أن العذراء مريم كانت على علاقة مع جندى رومانى يُدعى بانديرا،  وأن السيد المسيح هو ثمرة تلك العلاقة غير الشرعية. فما هى حقيقة هذا  الأمر ؟؟[/FONT]*


*[FONT=&quot]هناك تفسيران للقب (ابن بانديرا) الذى أُطلق على المسيح هما: [/FONT]*


*[FONT=&quot]التفسير الأول :[/FONT]*


*[FONT=&quot]يقول العلامة بروس ميتزجر [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]Bruce Metzger[/FONT][FONT=&quot] : [/FONT]


[FONT=&quot][ The defamatory account of his birth seems to reflect a knowledge of the Christian tradition that Jesus was the son of the Virgin Mary, the Greek word for virgin, parthenos, being distorted into the name Pandera ] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]+ Bruce Metzger: The New Testament, it's Background, Growth & Content, p. 92[/FONT]​ 

*[FONT=&quot]إذا ً ابن بانديرا هى تحريف لفظ ابن بارثينوس (أى ابن العذراء) وللتوضيح أضع لكم [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]هذه الصورة[/FONT]*




​ 

*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]التفسير الثانى :[/FONT]*


*[FONT=&quot]وهناك رأى أخر يقول أن بانديرا هو لقب يعقوب والد يوسف النجار، وهذا هو رأى يوحنا الدمشقى[/FONT][FONT=&quot]، يقول [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]McDowell & Wilson[/FONT][FONT=&quot] : [/FONT]


[FONT=&quot][ Jesus being called by his grandfather's name would also have agreed with a statement in the _Talmud_  permitting this practice. Whereas Christian tradition identified Jesus  by his home town, Jewish tradition, having a greater concern for  genealogical identification, seems to have preferred this method of  identifying Jesus. Goldstein presents more evidence to argue the case  convincingly. ] [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ 
​ [FONT=&quot]+ [/FONT][FONT=&quot]McDowell & Wilson: He Walked Among Us: Evidence For The Historical Jesus, pp. 66-67[/FONT][FONT=&quot], Quoted by Sam [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Shamoun[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ 


*[FONT=&quot]حقيقة قصة بانديرا الجندى الرومانى: [/FONT]*


*[FONT=&quot]الموسوعة اليهودية تقول أن قصة بانديرا الجندى الرومانى الذى زنا مع العذراء مريم ما هى إلا أسطورة وليست حقيقة، حيث تقول بالنص: [/FONT]*


[FONT=&quot][[/FONT][FONT=&quot]The one statement in which all these [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]confused legends[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]  agree is that relating to the birth of Jesus. Although this is ascribed  only to the Jews, even in Celsus, the Jews need not necessarily be  regarded as its authors, for it is possible that it originated among  heretics inimical to Jesus, as the Ophites and Cainites, of whom Origen  says "they uttered such hateful accusations against Jesus as Celsus  himself did" ("Contra Celsum," iii. 13). It is probable, furthermore,  that the accusation of illegitimacy was not originally considered so  serious; it was ascribed to the most prominent personages, and is a  standing motive in folk-lore (Krauss, "Leben Jesu," p. 214). ][/FONT]​ 
​ 

​ *[FONT=&quot]وصورة النص [/FONT]*
 


​ *[FONT=&quot]إذاً  قصة الجندى الرومانى بانديرا هى أسطورة حاكها اليهود على المسيح، ولهذه  الأسطورة دلالة لاهوتية كما أوضح لنا بروس متزجر فى التفسير الأول الذى  شرحناه سابقًا. [/FONT]*


نقلا عن مدونة ابن الكلمة 
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*[/FONT]


----------



## سرجيوُس (13 مايو 2014)

*
*
*

*​ 
ابن بانديرا​ 
كنتُ قد كتبتُ مقال سابق عن موضوع (ابن بانديرا)  ، وقد استشهدت بالموسوعة اليهودية أن القصة التى تقول أن المسيح هو ابن  علاقة غير شرعية بين العذراء مريم وجندى رومانى يدعى بانديرا ما هى إلا  خرافة ، اليوم مع شهادة جديدة ألا وهو شهادة المؤرخ الأمريكى ويل ديورانت  Will Durant فى موسوعته الرائعة “قصة الحضارة” وكلاهما غنى عن التعريف سواء  الكاتب أو الكتاب ، يقول الدكتور حسن عثمان عن الموسوعة [ وفى سبيل ذلك  طاف المؤلف (يقصد ويل ديورانت) فى صحبة زوجته ( يقصد أريل ديورانت Ariel  Durant) كثيراً من أنحاء الأرض مرات عديدة متتالية ، ومضيا معاً باحثين  منقبين مشاهدين متأملين مستلهمين معارفهما وخبراتهما من شتى الأصول  والمصادر والأفاق ، فجاء الكتاب (يقصد قصة الحضارة) وافياً شاملاً ، مع  تميزه بالبساطة والسهولة والوضوح والسلاسة والعمق والذوق الرفيع ، فضلاً عن  عنايته بذكر فيض من المصادر والمراجع لمن يرغب فى الاطلاع والبحث مزيداً ] [1]  وقد حصل بسبب هذه الموسوعة التى أستغرق تأليفها خمسين عاماً على ميدالية  الحرية Medal of Freedom من الرئيس الأمريكى فورد Gerald Ford فى 10 يناير  1977 ، لذلك فهو مؤرخ له مكانته المرموقة بلا شك ، ولذلك فإن أحكامه  التاريخية هامة بالنسبة لنا فدعونا نرى ما الذى قاله عن قصة الجندى  الرومانى بانديرا 

[ أما القصص التى أذاعها سلسس Celsus وغيره فيما بعد عن مريم وجندى رومانى ، فالنقاد مجمعون على أنها افتراء سخيف ] [2] 
 العهد الجديد​ ويل ديورانت مؤرخ لذلك فأحكامه  التاريخية لها وزن أما أحكامه اللاهوتية فيجب أن تراجع فهو فى الأول والأخر  مؤرخ وليس لاهوتى ، فأنا أقبل حكمه كمؤرخ على انجيل مرقس بأنه [ تاريخ  صحيح ] [3] بل وحتى عندما يقول عن الاناجيل [ أن فيها نقطاً تاريخية مشكوكاً فى صحتها ] [4]  فهو يقصد أن هناك حوادث تاريخية مذكورة فى العهد الجديد ولا يوجد دليل  تاريخى يؤيدها أو ينقضها ولذلك طبقاً لمنهجيات النقد التاريخى فهذه الحوادث  مشكوك فيها (أى لا يمكن للمؤرخ أن يستشهد بها كحدث تاريخى لأنه ليس هناك  ما يؤيدها أو ينقضها). وتلك المشاكل التاريخية ربما كانت موجودة عام 1936  العام الذى بدأ ديورانت نشر موسوعته ولكن ليست موجودة الآن بعد العديد من  الاكتشافات الأثرية التى جاءت لتؤكد دقة العهد الجديد التاريخية ، يقول  الدكتور دونالد ويسمان Donald J. Wisemanأستاذ الأشوريات بجامعة لندن [  الكتاب المقدس لا يتغير ولكن علم الآثار هو الذى يتقدم بالتنقيبات الجديدة  والوثائق والتفاسير ] [5] 


وعن مدى توافق علم الآثار مع الكتاب المقدس راجع كتاب جون أرثر (دكتوراة  فى الدراسات الشرقية من جامعة كامبردج ومدير معهد علم الأثار باستراليا  Australian Institute of Archaeology فى ملبورن) 
John A. Thompson: _The Bible and archaeology_. Includes indexes. (3rd ed., fully rev. 1982) ​  
الصلب والقيامة
​  يقول عن القيامة [ وبعد يومين من  هذا الحادث (يقصد الصلب) زارت مريم المجدلية ـ وكان حبها ليسوع تمتزج به  تلك النشوة العصبية التى تمتاز بها عواطفها كلها ـ قبر المسيح مع مريم أم  يعقوب وسالومة فوجدنه فارغاً . فامتلأت قلوبهن خوفاً وسروراً معاً ، وجرين  لينقلن ذلك النبأ إلى تلاميذه ، والتقين فى الطريق برجل حسبنه يسوع ،  فانحنين احتراماً له ، وأمسكن بقدميه . وفى وسعنا أن نتصور الأمل الذى  انبعث فى النفوس الساذجة من هذا النبأ وما لقيه من ترحيب ، لقد قهر يسوع  الموت ، وأثبت أنه المسيح 
المنتظر ابن الله ، وملأ ذلك النبأ قلوب "أهل  الجليل" بنشوة جعلتهم على استعداد لأن يصدقوا أية معجزة وأى وحى . ويروى  الرواة أن المسيح ظهر فى اليوم نفسه إلى تلميذين من تلاميذه فى الطريق  الموصل إلى عمواس ، وتحدث إليهم ، وأكل معهم ، ولكن "أمسكت أعينهما عن  معرفته" ثم "أخذ خبزاً وبارك وكسر ... فانفتحت أعينهما وعرفاه ثم أختفى  عنهما" ورجع التلاميذ إلى الجليل فلما "رأوه" بعد قليل "سجدوا له ، ولكن  بعضهم شكوا" وبينما كانوا يصطادون السمك رأوا المسيح ينضم إليهم ، فألقوا  شباكهم ولم يستطعوا أن يجذبوها من كثرة السمك ] [6] 


هو هنا كمؤرخ لم يستطع أن ينكر أن  التلاميذ هم الذين أعلنوا قيامة المسيح ، وأن إعلانهم كان يشمل (القبر  الفارغ ـ ظهور المسيح لهم ـ صنع المسيح معجزات معهم بعد قيامته) ولذلك  يختتم كلامه قائلاً [ ولكن يبدو أن معظم تلاميذه كانوا يعتقدون مخلصين أنه  قد وجد معهم بجسمه بعد صلبه ] [7] 

ما يقولوه عنه ويل ديورانت كمؤرخ هو نفسه ما يقوله العلماء المسيحيين  فالعالم وليام لين كريج William Lane Craig يضع لنا أربع حقائق تاريخية عن  القيامة هم : 

1ـ الحقيقة الأولى: دُفِن يسوع بعد صلبه بواسطة يوسف الرامى فى قبر.
2ـ الحقيقة الثانية: فى صباح الأحد بعد الصلب، وجدت مجموعة من النساء التابعين ليسوع القبر فارغاً.
3ـ الحقيقة الثالثة: فى مواقف متعددة، و تحت ظروف مختلفة، كان هناك أفراد و مجموعات رأوا يسوع حياً بعد موته.
4ـ الحقيقة الرابعة: التلاميذ تحولوا  بشكل مفاجىء و مخلص إلى الإعتقاد بأن يسوع قد قام من الموت، بدلاً من أن  يكون لديهم إستعداد تام لقبول العكس. ( بخصوص تلك الحقيقة راجع مقالنا ما الذى غيرهم؟ )


تلك الحقائق التاريخية الأربعة لا خلاف بين المؤرخين عليهم ، فحتى بارت إيرمان أعترف بتلك الحقائق حيث قال 
]There are certain  historical “facts” that one can discuss about what happened after  Jesus’s death (his burial; the discovery of his empty tomb by a group of  women). [[8]​ 

والسؤال الذى يطرح نفسه ما هو التفسير  المنطقى لتلك الحقائق ، يرى العالم كريج أنه لا يوجد تفسير منطقى سوى قيامة  المسيح ، لم يظهر إنسان واحد يقول أن المسيح لم يصلب حتى القرن السادس ولم  يظهر مؤرخ قال أن المسيحيين أتت لحظة كانوا فيها غير مؤمنين بصلب المسيح  وقيامته ،

لقراءة معالجة تفصيلية لموضوع القيامة راجع كتاب 
لى ستروبل: القضية المسيح ، ترجمة: سعد مقارى ، ص 255 : 366
فرانك موريسون: من دحرج الحجر ، ترجمة: حبيب سعيد
William Lane Craig: _Did Jesus Rise fom the Dead_, In: Jesus Under Fire. 


 انتصار المسيحية الأرثوذكسية​ كما اسشهدنا سابقاً ببارت إيرمان أن الأرثوذكسية انتصرت على الهرطقات بحججها القوية التى أقنعت الجميع (راجع شهادات إيرمان (1))  يقول ديورانت أن المسيحية انتصرت على الفلسفة الوثنية بحججها القوية  المقنعة حيث يقول [ وهنا كسبت الكنيسة طائفة من المؤيدين كانوا أحصف عقول  الامبراطورية ، منهم أغناثيوس أسقف أنطاكية الذى أنشأ أسرة قوية من  "الآباء" جاءوا بعد الرسل ، ووهبوا المسيحية فلسفة غلبوا أعداءها بحججها  القوية ][9] فالمسيحية انتشرت بقوة الفكر لا بقوة السلاح . 


 تاريخية المسيح​ يؤكد ويل ديورانت بصفته مؤرخ أن  المسيح شخصية تاريخية حيث يقول *[ إن من يطلع على هذه المناظر لا يشك فى أن  وراءها شخصية تاريخية حقة . ولو أن عدداً قليلاً من الرجال السذج قد  اخترعوا فى مدى جيل واحد هذه الشخصية الجذابة ، وهذه المبادئ الأخلاقية  السامية ، وهذه النظرية الأخوية الملهمة ، لكان عملهم هذا معجزة أبعد عن  المعقول من أية معجزة تسجلها الاناجيل . وإن الخطوط الرئيسية فى سيرة  المسيح ، وأخلاقه ، وتعاليمه لتبقى بعد قرنين من النقد الشديدواضحة معقولة ،  لتكون أروع ظاهرة فى تاريخ الغربيين وأعظمها فتنة للألباب ][10]


* [1] د. حسن عثمان: منهج البحث التاريخى ، دارالمعارف ، الطبعة الثامنة ، ص 15
[2] ويل ديورانت: قصة الحضارة ، المجلد السادس 11/12 ـ قيصر والمسيح ، ترجمة: محمد بدران ، ص 214
[3] المرجع السابق ، ص 208
[4] المرجع السابق ، ص 210
[5] http://www.logos.com/product/3852/th…nd-archaeology​ [6] المرجع السابق ، ص 231 : 240
[7] المرجع السابق ، ص 240 
[8] Bart D. Ehrman: From Jesus to Constantine: A History of Early Christianity, lecture:4(Oral and Written Traditions about Jesus) ​ [9] ويل ديورانت: مرجع سابق ، ص 305
[10] المرجع السابق ، ص 211
نقلا عن مدونة ابن الكلمة ​


----------



## سرجيوُس (13 مايو 2014)

* 
*

*
يكلم  التلمود عن يسوع فى نحو ست مرات. أحد المرات التى تكلم فيها التلمود عن  يسوع، تبدو غريبة بشكل ما، يخاطب القارىء عن يسوع بصورة عدائية جداً. بروس  ميتزجر ترجم هذا النص، و قام بالتعليق عليه و ذكر ما توصل له العلماء  المسيحيين و اليهود حوله. يقول النص:"يسوع، تحت عنوان ابن بانديرا، قِيل  أنه قد وُلِد من معاشرة، فأمه قد أغراها عشيق يُدعى بانديرا" 
(Metzger, The  New Testament, P. 92). 

النص فيه معلومات أخرى عن يسوع، لكن ليس وقتها  الآن. فى تعليق ميتزجر على النص، قال:"القصة الإفترائية لميلاده يبدو أنها  تعكس معرفة بالتقليد المسيحى بأن يسوع قد وُلِد من العذراء مريم،

 فالكلمة  اليونانية لـ "عذراء" – بارثينوس parthenos، قد تم تحريفها إلى إسم  بانديرا" (السابق، ص 93).

الحقيقة إن ما جذب إنتباهى هنا ليس هو ما  وصفه ميتزجر بإفتراء اليهود على العذراء مريم، إنما نقطة أخرى تتعلق بلفظ  ابن بانديرا. كون أن اليهود قاموا بتحريف "بارثينوس" إلى "بانديرا"، تشير  إلى أن فى بعض الأوساط اليهودية، على الأقل، و فى أزمنة مبكرة و قد يكون فى  أزمنة لاحقة أيضاً، قد دُعِى يسوع بـ "ابن بارثينوس"، أى "ابن العذراء".  ما لفت إنتباهى هنا هو أن هذا التكوين التاريخى، يعطينا أفضل تفسير لتسمية  المسيح "ابن مريم" فى شبه الجزيرة العربية. لاحظ أن اللفظ تحور، من  بارثينوس إلى بانديرا، لكن هذا التحوير نفسه هو دليل ثبات إسلوب تسمية  المسيح فى هذه الدوائر اليهودية. فإستخدام نفس الإسلوب مع تغيير اللفظ  ليصبح من تكريم إلى إهانة، هو أفضل أساليب الإهانة.

أتمنى من  الباحثين المتخصصين تكثيف البحث أكثر بشكل أكاديمى حول صورة المسيح فى شبه  الجزيرة العربية فى القرن السابع الميلادى. نحن بالفعل نحتاج إلى دراسة  منهجية كهذه تكشف لنا المزيد عن هذه الثقافة العربية.

نقل عن مدونة الايمان لفادى اسكندر
*


----------



## سرجيوُس (13 مايو 2014)

*يسوع ابن العذراء 

Yeshua son of Pantheon
********************* 
للاستاذ نيو مان

*هكذا كان يتم الاشارة او تلقيب السيد يسوع المسيح بين المسيحيين في بداية المسيحية، وكما سجل الانجيل، ان المسيح مولود مريم العذراء بدون معرفة رجل (لوقا 1: 26- 38) ، وكما قام الوحي المقدس بشرح هذا وتفسيره بانه تحقيق النبؤة التي تكلم عنها النبي في القديم (اشعياء 7: 14) ، وذلك عندما ظهر الملاك ليوسف النجار وشرح له عن تتميم النبؤات القديمة في مريم العذراء امرأته قبل ان يدخل بها (متى 1: 18- 23) ،_  ولكن في التلمود اليهودي كان يتم الاشارة الى شخصية (يسوع) بكثير من  السخرية والتجريح، _ولذلك فكان يتم الاشارة اليه بكنايات كثيرة، واهمها  التسمية التي تم ترجمتها في العربية الى (يسوع ابن بانديرا) والذي سوف  نناقشه في هذا الموضوع، فمن اين جاءت التسمية التلمودية الساخرة : 

​Yeshu son of Pandera or Son of Panther 



***************** 



​اولا : يجب ان نكرر الاشارة الى ان التلمود لم يتم تسجيله الا في القرن الثاني الميلادي  ، قبل ذلك كان التلمود ينتقل شفاهة بين اليهود ، ولذلك فليس لدينا مرجعية  نعتمد عليها عن بدء هذه التسمية الا القرن الثاني الميلادي.

ثانيا : نشير الى طريقة التلمود في تسجيل بعض الاحداث او الاسماء بنفس  الاسلوب الساخر، وقد اشرنا اليها في مقال سابق (1 من 3) على سبيل المثال :


يسوع يدعى " جيشو " والكلمة تعني " فليمح اسمه وذكره ". اسمه الأصلي هو "جيشوا" الذي يعني : المخلص " .


ماري و(مريم عليها السلام) تدعى " شاريا ", وتعني روشا. اسمها الأصلي "  مريام " القديسون المسيحيون، الكلمة بالعبرية هي " كيدوشيم " واليهود  يدعونهم " كيديشيم " أي الرجال المخنثون، إما القديسات فيدعونهن كيديشوت أي  المومسات. الأحد يدعى بيوم الكارثة.

الكنيسة لا تدعي " بيث هاتيفيللاه" أي بيت الصلاة بل بيت " هاتيفلاه" أي  بيت الباطل وكتب الإنجيل تدعى كتب الخطيئة........ الخ ونشر المعلمون  اليهود كثيرا من الكتب التي تفسر الفقرات المبهمة من التلمود وقد أتى على  ذكرها المؤلف.



​
​ونعود الى توضيح  هذا الامر بما حدث في اللغة الاصلية اليونانية (زمن انتشار المسيحية) وهذا  الرسم التوضيحي، يشرح كيف تم تحريف الاسم من (ابن العذراء) الى (ابن  بانديرا) والتي يفسرها البعض انه جندي روماني كان عشيقا لمريم القديسة  العذراء، والذي اثمرت العلاقة بالطفل يسوع !!! 















Son of Pantera

Son of Parthenon
كل هذا فعله اليهود لكي لا  يعترفوا بولادة المسيح من عذراء بتول لم تعرف رجلا، بالرغم من ان الانجيل  يشرح وبدقة كيف ان هذا كان تحقيقا لنبؤة النبي اشيعاء (التي سجلها العهد  القديم والتي بيد اليهود ايضا) النبي اليهودي التي رآها قبل اكثر من سبعة  قرون من مجيء المسيح،


----------



## سرجيوُس (13 مايو 2014)

يمكن نقد تلك الفريه بامر بسيط وهو:

-ظهر هذا الاتهام فى القرن التانى فى التلمود فقط
-ظهر القول بان المسيح ابن يوسف فى القرن الاول الميلادى وكتب فى القرن الاول كوثيقة

فرغم كون هذا تحريف ل*بارثينوس الا ان هذا الاتهام لم يات الا فى القرن الثانى,
+وهذا يجعلنا نتسال
1-لماذا لم يرجم اليهود العذراء؟
2-لماذا لم يتهموها الا بعد وفاتها بقرن كامل؟

*


----------



## peace_86 (13 مايو 2014)

*شكررررررررراً عزيزي سيرجيوس على المقالات الرائعة ..

قرأتها كلها.. ولول اني قرأتها سابقاً من مواقع مختلفة.. لكن لا بأس من التكرار..

يسوع ابن العذراء مريم يحفظك ويحميييييييك*


----------

